# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Tips for a trip to Szczecin?

## Cimmerianbloke

Szczecin is only a 2 hours trip from Berlin, I'm going to take a couple of days to visit the place, the train tickets from Berlin are a meager 10 euros. Can anyone recommend something that would not be commonly found on the net?

----------

